# Whats the one best thing you did



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

For the good of your marriage


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

LFC said:


> For the good of your marriage


Start giving myself what I needed


----------



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

Ill second that.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Walked out two years ago and respected the alcoholic by allowing him to pursue his addiction unhindered and to find his bottom alone.


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

Learn that his problems were not my problems to fix and to work on my own crap and let him get to the point he needed/wanted to work on his own crap.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

We stopped taking each other for granted and made sure that we put each other as our number 1 priority. Yes, even above the kids. Everything else falls into place.


----------



## kekel1123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Michelle27 said:


> Learn that his problems were not my problems to fix and to work on my own crap and let him get to the point he needed/wanted to work on his own crap.


:iagree:. I learn to know my problems and try fixing it myself.No one can fix it except me. And then hopefully, she will see the changes that im making for my self is CONSTANT!!!


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Kobo said:


> We stopped taking each other for granted and made sure that we put each other as our number 1 priority. Yes, even above the kids. Everything else falls into place.


Along this idea, I started dating my wife again. I have planned out dates, surprises and activities for just her and me. From a hockey game to romantic dinners to Dave and Busters, we have gone out as a couple and had fun like we did before we were married. I am looking into a comedy club next month.

I kick myself for not doing this the entire time we were married.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Left the seat down : )


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Learned what a woman wants by reading. 

I was a lousy husband after the honeymoon period wore off because I didnt know jack about what my wifes needs were. 

When I hit the books and articles and learned the "how to love a woman" skill set, it all came together.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kobo said:


> We stopped taking each other for granted and made sure that we put each other as our number 1 priority. Yes, even above the kids. Everything else falls into place.


Sorry I am not a man, same here, I took my husband for granted, too much into our kids (after struggling to have them), projects, plans -he however never took me for granted, always my ray of sunshine. Sometimes you just gotta wake up -look back on your life, realize you've been too occupied with acheiving certain "things" but not recognizing to the depths who has been there holding your hand , too busy to smell those roses along the path you have walked together.


----------



## DoYouWoo (Jul 19, 2011)

stopped trying to fix her problems when she told me about anything that was stressing her out - just listened, hugged and got us some dessert...


----------

